
Facebook Censoring Ads Depicting 'Ideal Physical Body Image' - IC4RUS
https://twitter.com/SBakerMD/status/1079801767007641602
======
IC4RUS
See [https://developers.facebook.com/docs/marketing-
api/adgroup/f...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/marketing-
api/adgroup/feedback/v3.2) for IDEALIZED_BODY description. I was skeptical of
this tweet at first, but it appears legitimate.

